# For all you T-6 fans.



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey, guys. Continuing the AHM walkaround series here. This one is a T-6F , again from the Colling Foundation collection. It does fly, very often actually.
North American AT-6F Texan - The Collings Foundation
Nice to see that some of my earlier nose art has held up so well over the years! As always all pixs are by me, even the fuzzy ones...
Hope you all like!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2018)

Larry is going to be drooling all over this one


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

better get a towel then, there's more!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

and more.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

last ones. Probably will post a set of Cessna Bobact or Bleriot pixs next time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2018)

Great series of shots...super detail!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm trying to get permission from all the admins and mods to start posting all the AFVs, arty, etcs in the collection. From a 1780 cannon to a M1A1 Abrahms!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks! A few are still fuzzy though. They let me stay late so I could get the shots without the damnable blue "atmosphere" lights. I figure if I whine enough they will be omitted in the final setup of the museum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2018)

If you go through this forum: WW2 General, you'll see that there is a great deal of WWII that is discussed, including threads about armor and so on.

Just about every aspect of WWII is covered there, including my thread on the Japanese Tiger Tank. I honestly don't think there would be any issue with posting AFV W-a-Rs in that forum.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 8, 2018)

Just covering my a$$.


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Drool,drool,drool. The only thing better would be at 5500 feet with aerobatics in that sweet thing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2018)

bah...the SNJ is far better than the AT-6.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2018)

Not really. they are both the same plane. Call it AT-6,SNJ or Harvard and I will still drool over them more than I would a stripper.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 8, 2018)

Fubar was right, you are drooling! Glad you enjoy the pixs. Sorry about the fuzzies. As I said Rob does fly this on regular basis here in Mass. On the weekend of the WW2 reenactment he takes up passengers for a modest (tax deductible!) fee. Not the full aerobatic show but still the basics, loops ,etc.


GrauGeist said:


> bah...the SNJ is far better than the AT-6.


You just like the yellow color admit it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> You just like the yellow color admit it!


Not really...but you know that the Imperial Navy would only fly an SNJ!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh, forgot. Impstar white!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2018)

Tieleader, why don't you make your own website and put your photos on? This is my T-6/Harvard walkaround:

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/nz1052

They take a bit of effort and time, but you can add links to your site when you add something new, like I do. I've got nearly 150 aircraft to add to mine, as well as a host of museum warships and tanks from around the world, which I wanna add to a new website.


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2018)

Actually, I like them in any color and any markings.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 9, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Tieleader, why don't you make your own website and put your photos on? This is my T-6/Harvard walkaround:


Jeez, that's NICE stuff! Makes mine look they were taken by a retarded, blind chimpanzee that has discovered a camera for the first and is looking in the looking in the wrong end... wait, I resemble that description.


nuuumannn said:


> They take a bit of effort and time, but you can add links to your site when you add something new, like I do. I've got nearly 150 aircraft to add to mine, as well as a host of museum warships and tanks from around the world, which I wanna add to a new website.


Answer: see above.
I'm not pc savy at all. I know enough to get here and back. I know enough to do basic posts and pixs. I'm already taxing poor Horse's patience with my ignorance and verrrrrry long learning curve with the correct procedures.
No offence, but do you object to my posting these?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2018)

> No offence, but do you object to my posting these?



Not at all man, go hard. The walkaround thing can be done by anyone and its for everyone. I like studying the minutiae of these things and so get a kick when looking at the details, so my photos have been taken over a number of years of doing it. I also like looking at otherpeople's perspective of the same thing. I can steal ideas, I mean get inspiration from others!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2018)

> Actually, I like them in any color and any markings.



You might like these then. Mainly ex-RNZAF machines in civil hands, but some from other countries as well.

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/t-6-harvard-gallery

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2018)

Drool,drool,drool.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 10, 2018)

at6 said:


> Drool,drool,drool.


So when are you going to buy one?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for the bacon, AT6.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> So when are you going to buy one?


The owner of Hillside Aviation here at Benton Field (O85) just bought an AT-6.
It's painted as a Navy SNJ-5 target tug out of Guantanamo Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> So when are you going to buy one?


When and if I ever win the lottery. Until then, it will have to plastic and or paper models.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

at6 said:


> When and if I ever win the lottery. Until then, it will have to plastic and or paper models.


So what is your dream T-6 going to look like?


----------



## at6 (Nov 12, 2018)

That's hard to decide since there are so many different markings to choose from. 18 years ago, I was able to have an hour of T-6 time in an all yellow D model with aerobatics.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 12, 2018)

Bet it's going to be yellow!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

A Noorduyn Harvard II at Munich Airport

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------

